# Pompano caught @ Sand Island



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Just thought I would share with you guys, my uncle was fishing on the Gulf side of Sand Island saturday and caught a couple of pompano the biggest was 2 lbs. He was using fresh dead shrimp. He sent a picture to my cell phone to rub it in, since I'm up here in Illinois:banghead with no ocean in sight. These people do not even know what a boiled peanut is:doh let alone a pompano. Anyway I hope this might help someone out.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I feel for ya, the only ocean in Illinois is the oceans of cornfields.I lived up in Champaign/Urbrana for several years, 20 yrs ago :banghead Damn, I'm getting old!!!!!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i definately feel your pain....i've lived in Park Ridge(NW suburbs of Chicago) for the last 18 years, minus the time i spend at our house in pensacola...but now im at UF and the only thing i miss is the pizza


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *twat waffel (3/25/2009)*i definately feel your pain....i've lived in Park Ridge(NW suburbs of Chicago) for the last 18 years, minus the time i spend at our house in pensacola...but now im at UF and the only thing i miss is the pizza


yeah, Lou Malnati's and Giordano's doesn't taste quite the same when you have it shipped down here.


----------

